
Apple's First Implant - benigeri
https://thinking.nootrobox.com/apples-first-implant-2a5304cbfa16
======
jwfxpr
>Imagine sharing a glass of wine with your romantic partner, and she
effortlessly lets you know that your dinner table reservation is ready. As
though the maitre’d just whispered it in her ear.

'Imagine sharing a glass of wine with your romantic partner, and she still has
a bright white AirPod in her ear. Her eyes flick slightly to the left every
now and then as her attention wanders from you, as you try to discuss how you
might not be able to take all the leave you'd hoped in summer, jeopardizing
the plans you two had made to try to get some much-needed time alone together
out of the city. You excuse yourself, step away from the table, and say "Hey
Siri, text my girlfriend, Jennifer comma if you want to take this conversation
seriously you'll find me sleeping in the spare room full stop enjoy your
fucking wine full stop."'

I get the point the OP is trying to make, but he seems to have confused
AirPods with bone induction.

